# Digital design!



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I suggest that you look at crutcfields first ..you will want to match that DD with a proper amp .I am talking about specifics of each component you are going to be matching with Ie wattage , ohms , to be specific ...your money your choice..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Interesting little sub. Reminds me of the SA-8. 

For something like that, I'd just grab some cheap Class-D power. I'm guessing you'll want to put it in a ported SPL box?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Yeah its a beauty! DD is the best! I'll post a picture lster. Its tuned. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Yeah its a beauty! DD is the best! I'll post a picture lster. Its tuned.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Well, for sheer SPL, I will say they are pretty high up there. How much are you looking to spend on an amp?


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Well I have some gift cards and what not for work that I really wanna use so trying to find maybe a nice alpine there or something... But i could prolly muster up 200. Saw some arc Audio thst I might get. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

GE Axiom said:


> Well I have some gift cards and what not for work that I really wanna use so trying to find maybe a nice alpine there or something... But i could prolly muster up 200. Saw some arc Audio thst I might get.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hands down best bang for the buck, and a solid CEA certified amp. 

Hifonics BRZ1700.1D Class D Amplifiers at Onlinecarstereo.com 

I doubt you'll get that amount of CEA certified power for less, even _with _your gift cards.


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Haha for sure! Well I'll look in tk some other ones

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

It is almost standard if you have a dd sub you get a US AMP.... amp that is what most people do. 500 RMS is what you need, how long you want it to last, how clean the power , and how much you want to spend is what you need to decide.

the sub will handle more but you need at least 500 rms*


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> It is almost standard if you have a dd sub you get a US AMP.... amp that is what most people do. 500 RMS is what you need, how long you want it to last, how clean the power , and how much you want to spend is what you need to decide.
> 
> the sub will handle more but you need at least 500 rms*


What I wouldn't give for a US AMPS amplifi....errrr.....surfboard.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

where the **** did you find that!


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

hificruzer226 said:


> where the **** did you find that!


In google image search. It's not mine. I wish it was mine, haha.


----------



## Ahiru (Mar 4, 2013)

My 1st amp was a used US150 I used to get laughed at, it was smaller than a steno pad and was 150 watts @ 4 ohms, 300 @ 2 and it seemed like it was doing triple that. Best amp I ever owned. And I'm pushing 1000w now on my new amp but there was just something about old school power that always impressed me. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahiru said:


> My 1st amp was a used US150 I used to get laughed at, it was smaller than a steno pad and was 150 watts @ 4 ohms, 300 @ 2 and it seemed like it was doing triple that. Best amp I ever owned. And I'm pushing 1000w now on my new amp but there was just something about old school power that always impressed me.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Bandwidth. Many new amps don't have that same bandwidth. Also, underrated to ****. 

The VLX400 that I posted a picture of was rated at 200W x 2 @ 4 ohm. 

Or...2400W RMS @ 1 ohm...at 12V. 

Not rated, but with a strong electrical, people have benched them at 3500W @ *0.5 ohm*...at 12V. 

And some people say you could run them at 24V...

Basically, the last amp you'd ever need...if you had the electrical needed to power it. People said it could pull 350-400 *AMPS* (as in, amperes).


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

I had a us amp it was a xt4000d but I sold it sadly... So now need a new one. Shucks ill keep looking. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

get a mmats amp


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

I actually am using a us amps md1d love it ill keep it forever. one of the last before everything went to re audio.


----------



## Derick1250 (Apr 18, 2013)

I have a vlx400 forsale


----------



## GE Axiom (Mar 12, 2013)

Going to be getting a DD m1 amp to power this and my future one. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

